# Together again



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

How a service dog was united with her handler.

A Tear-Inducing Reunion For an Army Sergent and His Service Dog

Eric


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

ericwd9 said:


> How a service dog was united with her handler.
> 
> A Tear-Inducing Reunion For an Army Sergent and His Service Dog
> 
> Eric


Thanks for making me cry Eric! :crying:
Very nice story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a touching story! Really admire the woman who was behind the reunion. God bless her!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

What a rewarding thing to do. This woman is a guardian angel:angel:

Now I have to go get my box of kleenex....can hardly see through the tears.

Thank you Eric, you made my day!

VQ


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You're on a roll, Eric... You've made me cry twice this morning !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He sure is on a roll. He's enjoying making us cry I think. lol. Once last night for me. Now first thing when I sign on. What a heart warming story though. There are some truly lovely people in this world. That woman is indeed an angel. I'm so happy for that darling young service man and his dog. Just wonderful.


----------

